# HOW TO GET AROUND TERMS OF USE PAGE



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Grow a pair and get over your-140-post-self. with a "160" IQ you should know that it's not discriminatory. if you don't like it, DON"T COME TO THE SITE. fuckin crybabies gotta be spoonfed this shit. jesus christ, grown ass men bitching and moaning about what is basically a confirmation of the terms of use for this free site. to sum this up, Get Over Yourself. it's not about you.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Good post


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:wave: hello long time no see. have a bad day on the island ?

btw- your right.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nah, it's all G here. going fishing all weekend. just have a hard time dealing with tuff-guy-psychos trying to throw their weight around. newbie tuff-guy-psychos at that. I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels like this.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I couldn't agree more , well put.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is supposed to be a friendly forum not people with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Amen brother.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

All fine, and a cry baby, winger I am not.

Merely an adult, with a free mind, thinking it is reasonable, to discuss controversial topics and issues.

As others have said, this leads to enlightenment, and knowledge, which equates to power; rather than ignorance, or promotion of arrogance.

Number one I am not, and never have been fool enough to not ever be thorough in entering details; so definitely grams not grains: and to suggest I'd be so stupid, is an insult to my honour.

I enjoy the forum as it is usually very informative, and do not wish to be banned.

However, any sensible person knows full well the anti anything lobbies, never let the truth stand in the way of a sensationalist story. 
So treat them with the contempt they deserve, and laugh at such idiotic rhetoric.
Rather than pander to them and attempt to not give ammunition to them.
god knows Joerg Sprave, whom i admire, and respect; gives them ample on his own.
Therefore by comparison this forum is hardly worth the lobbyists wasting their time viewing.

I will freely admit my free version of the chrono connect application, does play up quite often; however I endeavour to ignore, and not report any such errors. My phone app seems to work more reliably than my tablet PC app.
Hence why I usually both side by side for comparison although due to size differences, the microphones are equally placed from first noise maker, to target, with about a 3 inch difference due to the size of my Tablet PC screen making any video I make much easier to read on video.

Also in any future videos for either Speed freaks, or Power ranges; I will first show all the tools settings, to confirm they are correct.

Furthermore, the use of bad language, and insults, even if supposedly covered up with underscores and icons; only reflects upon the writer's very poorly. And if I lowered myself to that level, which I refuse to do; I would surely be banned.

So those doing it to insult others, should take a long hard look at their own behavior, before criticising others.
Be they moderators, or owners, or whomever.

Also have a look at the likes of some of my comments (admittedly not alot, as I am relatively new to the forum); and think about the likely majority op[ions of some insults which have been written: but probably too afraid of comments to openly in replies support my position, and rational logic.

Anyone seeking to inspire fear of reprisal in others for their thoughts; is rarely more than a bully.
and if this post gets me banned, so be it, as I can do without the threats of banning etc. and live a happy life.

Although for reasons stated previously, this is not desired.

I will be merely amused at the replies, this long and hard thought out reply may bring.

So by all means make me laugh hard please, unless the ones responsible have the sense to think about it all in context.

Oh,and an english language lesson, which most should of learned in school. 
Any text out of it's full context, is a pretext; which amounts to nothing at all.

Best Wishes To All

Allan Leigh (very happy, and confident enough in my own abilities, skill, and experiences, to give anyone my exact address, and contact details, by PM for should they ever get to Thailand, a beautiful, peaceful place; where tolerance is the norm, rather than the exception.)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> :wave: hello long time no see. have a bad day on the island ?
> 
> btw- your right.


Is it possible to have a bad day in Hawaii? lol I'd like to try!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Good for you. Lemme know if you wanna sell the meds you're obviously not taking. I might be interested.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

treefork said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > :wave: hello long time no see. have a bad day on the island ?
> ...


or bad day fishing?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Not you, tf.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll take a bad day fishing anytime. Anywho, I only saw the terms on my cellphone. The computer never showed it at all. Go figure. But if it pounds the rules home, and thwarts any rascality here, then so much the better. Now what is going on with the US government right now offends me, but certainly not something like this.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, and by the way, from my military sniper training ( the specialist forces you can figure out for yourselves), for hostage rescue operations.

I was trained for a basal ganglia, no reflex kill shot , obviously with a very good scope, but with, or without an partner spotter; ot to over 200 meters with a suitable custom rifle; and to over 20 meters with a long barreled target type pistol. All with hand loaded, exact measurements, and specialised bullet types, for guaranteed consistency. (Oh I hate the U.S. spell check bastardising the English language).

Also on normal operations as a sniper, a head shot kill at 1000 meters was a mandatory pass or fail the course.

Most of which I have done, and while not proud or boasting; it was a job I did better than the enemy; and if they did their job better. I guess, and would of expected, I could not be annoying anyone on this or other forums.

One of the slingshot ones is the worst, again mostly run by English moderators, but the owner an American from Georgia, where prejudice, and intolerance is still today rife.

Just a by the by, to put comment to my values, and probable lack of morals, in some form of perspective relevant to myself, and surely many other veterans. All of whom, from whatever country, deserve more respect than your average Joe Blogs citizen.

Cheers Allan


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah pop shot, seen any ewoks roaming the countryside out there. Wish I was there to help you look.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One time in band camp..........


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunned, I have no words.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

What a figjam.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cjw said:


> What a figjam.


Totally.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hmm... are the "terms of use" a weapon ? can it be used as a weapon to deter or to harvest ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I served with plenty of guys that don't deserve any respect. Who got their injuries from drunk driving.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm a sniper too


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 34412


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I was in a movie with the girl from rambo 2. no lie. One Kine Day. Yes Allan, We know you're big time, badass rambo type ex whatever. but not anymore. now you're just a skinbag full of memories and hot air. settle down, quit intimidating people. nobody's scared of you. also, the address you're not afraid to give is a PO box.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I was a sniper


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

http://gifsoup.com


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

A P.O. Box not; actually 6/24 Brunei Road, Thamakain, Muang, Kanchanaburi Thailand 71000: phone international access code, country code 66, then 803911533.

Me intimidating anyone, definitely not intended at all; IMO misreading out of context what I type.

Or maybe my brain injury makes my thoughts not come out clearly.

Did you miss the piece Thailand place of peace harmony, and tolerance.

For heavens sake, with all the lady boys, bar girls, and outright gays of both sexes; judgemental you cannot be.

Or a drive by shooting is most likely, which no one wants, given illegal hand guns are plentiful (ours are legal under my wifes licence seeing a farang can never get one, and she can't hit a shipping container from 10 meters).

A H & k P7 is my choice hand gun, but as bit load to practice on my homes range in a built up area.

Although Thai law allows its use on anyone trespassing on my property, and given I live on a private road signed as no public thoroughfare.

Anyone entering my Soi (Thai for street), under my CCTV coverage, is skating on very thin ice if any hostile intent.

And that is not intimidation, but a statement of fact.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

this guy has 20 yrs of combat training


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been absent from the site for a few weeks. Glad didn't miss this!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought this was a slingshot forum not a Drongo forum?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Thailand place of peace harmony, and tolerance.





Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> a drive by shooting is most likely


Well which is it ?


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

When u need protection from small asians always keep a broom spear handy.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> A P.O. Box not; actually 6/24 Brunei Road, Thamakain, Muang, Kanchanaburi Thailand 71000: phone international access code, country code 66, then 803911533.
> 
> Me intimidating anyone, definitely not intended at all; IMO misreading out of context what I type.
> 
> ...





Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> A P.O. Box not; actually 6/24 Brunei Road, Thamakain, Muang, Kanchanaburi Thailand 71000: phone international access code, country code 66, then 803911533.
> 
> Me intimidating anyone, definitely not intended at all; IMO misreading out of context what I type.
> 
> ...


then we're good, as I have no desire to meet you in person. not cuz you're a badass or because i'm scared of your guns, just cuz you're so full of yourself, and I've met people like you, and they've all been assholes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> > Thailand place of peace harmony, and tolerance.
> ...


sounds like southern mexifornia


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> One time in band camp..........


I stuck a flute in my P..P..P.. Oh nevermind..


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Why are you guys getting into a battle of wits with an unarmed man. It's a waste of your time. It's like trying to talk sense to your cat.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Al, were you cashed out because you were wounded?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

The sense of humour of some is refreshing, the attitude of some others, I am very glad to never have the displeasure of meeting them


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Hhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually yes, as i punched out a Captain, yet the doctor refused to send me to prison, due to frontal lobe lack of impulse control.

All others were very glad as he had it a long time coming, and a chip on his shoulder the size of ayes rock, or Uluru as the natives call it now, with land rights and all, under native title..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...there's obviously some synapses misfiring here. Wether or not the reasons given are legit, or the skillsets claimed have a base in reality or not, or anything said is a threat or some type of defense mechanism from said misfiring synapses is beside the point; Allan has said some pretty...egregious...things, but by his own admission (& as evidenced by his statements), his brain just ain't workin' right. If these things got you heated (they did me), try to just take solace in the fact that YOUR running on all cylinders, & living life like that is almost punishment enough. If he's got himself this buried here, with the calibre of our members, imagine his real-life interactions. Not pity, but a thicker patients, with acceptance.

Allan man, I know you've got some issues going on; I'm not a neurologist, but if your accurately describing your injuries, I have a basic understanding of what's happening up there. You're fortunate to have an understanding yourself, as I'm sure you've met other people with similar situations that can't even recognize that there's a problem. USE THAT TO YOUR ADVANTAGE, especially here! We all pay attention to fellow members here, & are a very accepting bunch. So much so that we can have heated arguments in one thread, & chat it up in another like nothing else is going on. If you find yourself feeling the need to "save face", please know that it probably isn't as bad as it seems, & please...take it easy, & think of what your posting. Maybe try to think of what your response would be if such a post was directed towards you. My fingers are sore now. They need a rest from this thread just like everyone here


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know about cats, but my dog seems to understand me. Vanity and ego aside, a person does what the situation is called for at that moment in time. Watching two men in my squad in Cambodia get torn in half is not pleasant, but it is a humbling experience. After that, everything else in my life has been seemed quite petty in comparison. I make no threats but neither take any. So get on with it folks. It ain't nothin' but crap running through a goose.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

NEVER DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

i don't sign shit!!


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Some of the comments on this thread seem to lean towards the nonsense spewed out on the Moped Army Forum. Fortunately its not often one comes across this stuff on the Slingshot Forum.

Aussie Allan, I'm not quite understanding some of the things you are saying. Maybe I'm not taking enough time to do so, but in general I don't think you ought to be receiving such flak as has been posted here.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy shit, moped army...I love you, bro...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Popcorn said:


> Aussie Allan, I'm not quite understanding some of the things you are saying. Maybe I'm not taking enough time to do so, but in general I don't think you ought to be receiving such flak as has been posted here.


As an American Vet (line of duty disabled) I could not agree more with this. Thank you for your kindness and courtesy to another veteran.

I have not followed much of Allan's or other peoples posts in the threads which are involved in this bru-ha-ha; however, I would urge those fortunate enough to live under the protections that men like this one have provided to be adult enough to understand the price he, and those like him, have paid... for the freedom THEY have... barring that, I would urge any one of them to ruck up, stfu, and pick up his M4.

Please, lads... This bullying needs to end, right here, and right now.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For what should be obvious reasons, I am locking this one down.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

